# I'm going away if this happens again



## Claire (Nov 5, 2005)

I have a hard enough time remembering my own phone number.  Now every time I try to use this web site I have to remember an 8-digit number?  Isn't that your job?  I'm very frustrated and will go away the next time I have this poblem.  I'll miss all of you.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 5, 2005)

Claire, I'm so sorry you're having such a bad time.  I completely understand your frustration!  Please hang in there--we'd hate for you to leave and I'm sure that one of the admins will be able to fix it for you asap.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 5, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> I have a hard enough time remembering my own phone number. Now every time I try to use this web site I have to remember an 8-digit number? Isn't that your job? I'm very frustrated and will go away the next time I have this poblem. I'll miss all of you.


 
What 8 digit number?


----------



## GB (Nov 5, 2005)

Clair I am not sure why this would be happening. Is the 8 digit number your password? If so, I can change your password to something easier for you to remember if you like. I know that does not solve the problem, but at least it might help while we try to figure put the problem. Let me know if you would like me to do that.

In the meantime, give us as much info as you can abut this problem. What web browser are you using? When do this problem happen? Anything else you can think of. Thanks.


----------



## amber (Nov 5, 2005)

Claire, there were some problems recently due to the software upgrade and many of us had problems logging in.  I had to log in several times, click "remember me" and then I hit refresh and there were no more problems.  I also write down my username and pw just in case these things happen.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 5, 2005)

Claire, 

I don't know if this will help, but go to tools and Internet Options and clean out your temporary files (do this from another site or your email).  Then sign on here and click the Remember Me box.  I can't guarantee it will work, but in the past when I had a similar problem, that helped me.

 Barbara


----------



## GB (Nov 5, 2005)

That is great advice Barbara. That helps with other websites too. If you are ever having funky problems that is a good first step to take.


----------



## MJ (Nov 5, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Claire,
> 
> I don't know if this will help, but go to tools and Internet Options and clean out your temporary files (do this from another site or your email). Then sign on here and click the Remember Me box. I can't guarantee it will work, but in the past when I had a similar problem, that helped me.
> 
> Barbara


That should fix the problem. Just remember to check the "Remember me?" box when logging in.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 5, 2005)

It sounds like the system assigned you a password during the reset process and you have not changed it to something easier.  Please let any of the admins know via PM or email to support@discusscooking.com and we can change it something easier and show you how to change it to anything you want...


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 5, 2005)

Unfortunately that "remember me" thingy doesn't work. I just tried. I checked it when I logged in, but when I closed the page and then came back again it asked me for the password again. No big deal for me, but i can see how it could be a problem.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 6, 2005)

Claire, heres a coupon for a free dinner and a free room for a night at Discuss Cookings Bed & Breakfast.   Hope ya use it!


----------



## cara (Nov 6, 2005)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Unfortunately that "remember me" thingy doesn't work. I just tried. I checked it when I logged in, but when I closed the page and then came back again it asked me for the password again. No big deal for me, but i can see how it could be a problem.


 
you should update your IE... I had the same problem and everything was fixed after I updated.....


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 7, 2005)

I sent you a PM on how to fix this Claire ... did you not get it?

Between what I said about how to change your "assigned" password and what MJ said about checking the "Remember Me" box - that should have you back in business.

If you have any problems with this, PM me or MJ and we'll help you with it.

DC is constantly growing and evolving ... I'm sure there will be little minor "oops" happen in the future. They are not intentional ... but, progress is not without it's problems sometimes.


----------

